# site running problems .



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im unable to access my profile/settings it come up with a technical error page .

is the site undergoing maintenance ?

not sure if anybody else has this problem .


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah bro...Probs blud


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just seen another thread on this .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah. i want to check how many negs i've recieved today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uk_mb said:


> yeah. i want to check how many negs i've recieved today


have one for your gary glitter beard :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There are issues mate, god knows what they are.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

no mine is fine?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have issues too.

You see um it started years ago when****, Oops, wrong thread. :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

im pulling your tackle mine aint doing anything either, and i had 5 likes i wanted to view   lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

cas said:


> no mine is fine?


no way!

Mine is scrambled


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ewen said:


> have one for your gary glitter beard :lol:


Hey, leave uncle gary out of this !


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah mines screwed cant see any PM's


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> Yeah mines screwed cant see any PM's


cos no1 likes you :whislting:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Same here I've got an incoming friend request but I can't see who it is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nidge said:


> Same here I've got an incoming friend request but I can't see who it is.


not that old chesnut :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ewen said:


> not that old chesnut :lol:


LOL you [email protected]:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Same here I've got an incoming friend request but I can't see who it is.


Thats because it is an imaginary friend.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I'm getting "Datatbase Error" when clicking on settings etc..?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

we seem to be sorted..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Same here I've got an incoming friend request but I can't see who it is.


Until you change your avi it aint me


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am not getting any email notifications so I think it is not good yet.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just confirming that this was fixed.

The email notification issue should be good soon as well.


----------

